# How do you spend your weekend?



## deseauxs (Nov 10, 2012)

It depends on the weekend. I typically have plans on one of the days, such as hanging out with friends or going out of town, and relax/do homework/waste perpetual hours of time on the internet during the other. It's a nice balance.


----------



## JYFly (Sep 16, 2012)

Usually recovering from work.

I spent about 70 hours on work-related things this past week... only had 2-3 nights worth of sleep.


----------



## Pripyat Dreamz (Jan 7, 2010)

Weekends are my recharge time. I sleep, draw, write, go to flea markets, watch Bob Ross paint, watch cartoons, think up money making ideas, sleep more, reluctantly return to school.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

On the computer :tongue:


----------



## Tater Tot (May 28, 2012)

I pretty much just sit on the couch and watch tv and eat and fart tbh


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Relaxing at home. Much calmer and I can be myself without be judged by drama queens (aka my 'friends').


----------



## kittychris07 (Jun 15, 2010)

I hang out with my bf when I can (long distance r/s), watch netflix/TV, go shopping (sometimes at malls or Target/Walmart, other times just for groceries), goof around on the internet, sometimes run errands like paying bills, call my mom, etc. Sometimes I hang out with my friends but they are 20 miles away.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

How is this not multiple choice?


----------



## JoanCrawford (Sep 27, 2012)

I sit at home and ponder how lonely I am.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I ponder how lonely I am, only usually at night (regardless of weekday). On the weekend I relax, try to re-organize for the week, and try to take some of my free travel time.
If I'm being active, I might go out to some wilderness nearby (It's not too crazy-wild), but it's amazing how much being out in the middle of nowhere recharges me (especially if there's historical ((or biological)) significance to the area *shudders with pleasure*)--I don't bag peaks, but i love to find rocks and stuff. 

It recently rained, so I'm out looking for mushrooms. I found a bunch of these ones--I don't know if they're slippery jacks, boletus barrowsii, or maybe queen boletes. This weekend's going to be wonderful. I'm going out in nature fo-sho.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I go out.. alone.


----------



## In_The_Fade (Jun 8, 2012)

Lately I've been spending my whole weekends studying. When I've finished, I'll probably be doing all of those things on any given weekend. So either way I can't cast my vote.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

I might see my friends but usually I stay at home because I need to recharge my energy spent at extraverting while working.


----------



## Extraverted Delusion (Oct 23, 2011)

Ask my liver.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 14, 2012)

Work and study @workaholic :shocked:


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh you guys, look at the bias for staying at home. *shakes head*

The weekend is usually my shopping day and it seems I'm the only one that sees it like that! I usually spend my evenings alone in my house to recharge after the day. It's very hard to get me to do anything in the evenings other than eat and watch films. Thus, I tend to do all chores on the weekend. Shopping normally starts off as getting essentials but normally ends up in several department stores, drug stores and cafes.


----------



## puppies454 (Nov 14, 2012)

Visiting historical places, museums. shopping. also I have school on Saturday but it's fine since I have Friday and Sunday off.


----------



## jhoro115 (Jul 14, 2012)

Gaming and surfing the web. And yes, I have no life.


----------



## epistemophile (Nov 23, 2012)

I wonder if this poll has selection bias:


Going Shopping


11.25%

Relaxing at Home


6783.75%

_Meeting Friends_


_67.50%_

_Going Out_


_67.50%

_









That said, I do spend part of one day at home most weekends. Reading, catching up on housework, surfing the internet, playing video games, or watching a movie are some of the things I'll do. But I have to get out at least part of the day every day.


----------



## Eddy Kat (Sep 10, 2012)

"Relaxing", yeah.


----------

